# R10 software upgrade to ver 7.2.1



## cptnzulu (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a Directv with TiVo and love it however I'm trying to upgrade the software from 6.3f-01-2-521 to ver 7.2 or above. The reason I need to do this is so I can use the TiVo wireless G network adapter and software. Can anybody please help me in finding out what I need to do to get the software update? Apparently DirecTV and TiVo have parted ways which means I'm in the dark because neither one wants to help me with the upgraded software. I have a dual tuner and I'm told that I cannot buy a TiVo unit with a dual tuner like the one I already have. Are there any work arounds so that I can use the wireless adapter with the Windows TiVo software?
My model number is R52180 and the platform is series 2. If anybody has a box that I can buy with the necessary software installed I would be interested or if like I said, I can get the software updated I would be greatful.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

The USB port isn't activated on the R10 (and all series 2 DirecTivo's) as shipped from the factory. You'll need to hack the hard drives in these units by placing them in a PC. The R10 also needs a PROM chip unsoldered from the motherboard and replaced with a reprogrammed chip. The Tivo Zipper is one method to hack these machines and it' discussed on ths forum http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

After you've replaced the PROM chip and Zippered the unit, then you'll be able to use the Tivo Wireless Adapter with 6.3.x software.


----------



## cptnzulu (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you so much for your reply. Finally somebody has given me the information that I needed to make this happen. I knew it could be done but I also know there are lots of secrets to this. Is there a place where I can buy the parts I need or even the box with the mods? I'm disabled and not as able to do the fine detail work that I used to be able to do. I know that soldering the proms is no simple task and it requires steady hands, (which I no longer have due to neck injury), and plenty of patients. I would really appreciate any help that can be directed my way. :up:
I really like the TiVo software and I don't want to use the R15 - 100 that DirecTV gave me. From what I have read the R15 in a heap compared to the one I'm currently using.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

You can check the 'other' forum ( deal data base ) for the PROM mod. For about the same price as having this mod done, you can probably buy a used series 2 DirecTivo that DOESN'T require the PROM mod. See top right corner of the Zipper page for supported models.


----------



## cptnzulu (Mar 1, 2008)

ForrestB - I cannot thank you enough for taking the time to point me in the direction I need to go to accomplish my goal. Can you tell me if there is a way I can use a windows client to do the software upgrades knowing that the HD in my system is Linux based? Do I need a Linux box to mount the HD? I see the deals for TiVo Series2 units for sale, can I purchase one of these and use it with my DirecTv? From what I have read I will only be able to record one channel at a time which is no good for me. You seem to be very knowledgeable about this stuff and I don't want to abuse your assistance. Please tell me what you would do if you were in my shoes.
Thanks again!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can use a Standalone TiVo fine with DirecTV, at the loss of dual tuner, direct digital recording and channel changing (but can use serial changing on some models of DirecTV receiver), and pay the full Standalone TiVo fee.

I know of no way to directly manipulate the TiVo file system through Windows. Command Line on Linux isn't that hard, really (IMO DOS is harder than Linux shell, FWIW.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

cptnzulu said:


> ForrestB - I cannot thank you enough for taking the time to point me in the direction I need to go to accomplish my goal. Can you tell me if there is a way I can use a windows client to do the software upgrades knowing that the HD in my system is Linux based? Do I need a Linux box to mount the HD? I see the deals for TiVo Series2 units for sale, can I purchase one of these and use it with my DirecTv? From what I have read I will only be able to record one channel at a time which is no good for me. You seem to be very knowledgeable about this stuff and I don't want to abuse your assistance. Please tell me what you would do if you were in my shoes.
> Thanks again!


You're asking a lot of questions and jumping around different topics. Please tell us EXACTLY what you're trying to accomplish and we can try to give you some advice.


----------



## JTavalanche (Nov 30, 2012)

ForrestB said:


> The USB port isn't activated on the R10 (and all series 2 DirecTivo's) as shipped from the factory. You'll need to hack the hard drives in these units by placing them in a PC. The R10 also needs a PROM chip unsoldered from the motherboard and replaced with a reprogrammed chip.
> 
> After you've replaced the PROM chip and Zippered the unit, then you'll be able to use the Tivo Wireless Adapter with 6.3.x software.


My R10 is showing the "Music, Photos and More" option, but the wireless g can't find my mac running the tivo desktop.

I updated the R10 with the ip of the computer and reset. Still no luck.


----------



## Timur4443 (Dec 13, 2012)

My hard drive is Samsung 200Gb I can not format it Tried to clear sections, but can up to 30 Gb 
&#160;
When I try to format, delete data , change / move partitions and the like, first, all seemingly going well , but then watch the hanging and then restartbasenewsoft ru/] 
After that viizhu blue screen that tells you that a problem with the physical memory 
&#160;
Insert another hard drive - everything works fine Tell me, what can I do?


----------

